
India’s Richest Man Wants You to Invest in Retail - ra7
https://www.wsj.com/articles/indias-richest-man-wants-youto-invest-in-retail-11600256676
======
known
[https://archive.is/SL3Nb](https://archive.is/SL3Nb)

